# Reptile licence



## byron (Aug 9, 2017)

so I already have a bearded dragon and a spotted Python that I love. Since a rec licence only let's you have 2 reptiles what way can I get more.

Thank you for your help


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Obviously the only way is to follow the rules and get a real license


----------



## byron (Aug 9, 2017)

What do you mean by a real licence 


dragonlover1 said:


> Obviously the only way is to follow the rules and get a real license



What do you mean by a real licence


----------



## Scutellatus (Aug 9, 2017)

What state are you in Byron?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 9, 2017)

byron said:


> What do you mean by a real licence
> 
> 
> What do you mean by a real licence


I mean a full license that allows you to keep reptiles.
Your rec license is only a pretend license


----------



## byron (Aug 9, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> What state are you in Byron?



I live in QLD


----------



## byron (Aug 9, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> I mean a full license that allows you to keep reptiles.
> Your rec license is only a pretend license




Oh I didn't even know of such a thing. Thank you


----------



## Scutellatus (Aug 9, 2017)

In that case you can have as many reptiles as you like. The two rule only applies to a couple of species, Green Tree Python and Woma are the two I know of.
If you do want more than two of the restricted species I think it is as simple as applying for a restricted species license.


----------



## MANNING (Aug 9, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> In that case you can have as many reptiles as you like. The two rule only applies to a couple of species, Green Tree Python and Woma are the two I know of.
> If you do want more than two of the restricted species I think it is as simple as applying for a restricted species license.



https://www.qld.gov.au/environment/plants-animals/wildlife-permits/recreational-licence

"A standard RWL allows you to keep unlimited controlled, commercial and recreational animals as well as up to two restricted birds, reptiles or amphibians. If you wish to keep more restricted animals you will need to apply for a restricted RWL.."


----------



## byron (Aug 9, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> In that case you can have as many reptiles as you like. The two rule only applies to a couple of species, Green Tree Python and Woma are the two I know of.
> If you do want more than two of the restricted species I think it is as simple as applying for a restricted species license.



So in that case I can have 3 bearded dragons and 2 carpet pythons and 2 spotted. For example ?


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 9, 2017)

wait, restricted species as in things that are usually illegal there, like emerald tree monitors?....


----------



## MANNING (Aug 9, 2017)

byron said:


> So in that case I can have 3 bearded dragons and 2 carpet pythons and 2 spotted. For example ?


Unlimited recreational animals mate.
I'll find the list again


----------



## byron (Aug 9, 2017)

MANNING said:


> Unlimited recreational animals mate.
> I'll find the list again



That list would be good


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 9, 2017)

if you could keep them, all i would want now is a black tree monitor....then i'd probably just move, because heck yeah that'd be awesome.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 9, 2017)

but that'll never happen.  (for a good reason ofc, still wish i could get my hands on one....)


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 9, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> wait, restricted species as in things that are usually illegal there, like emerald tree monitors?....


LOL no.

Native animals that are considered rarer/more vulnerable /higher protected.


Edit:should clarify I was "loling" at - illegal- animals being kept on the license... As that would make them legal, not illegal.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 9, 2017)

well, many have supposedly spotted them on the mainland, so i'd say at this point they should be considered native..... guess i'll just have to move to america or new guinea to get one, lol.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 10, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> well, many have supposedly spotted them on the mainland, so i'd say at this point they should be considered native..... guess i'll just have to move to america or new guinea to get one, lol.



Many people have reported seeing aliens too. And the yeti, Lochness monster, Black panthers in Victoria etc etc. Lets consider them as all being native too.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 10, 2017)

I think the emerald green tree monitor can almost be called "native" as it has been found on some of the Torres Strait islands; reports of sightings on the mainland on Cape York remain annoyingly unconfirmed.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 10, 2017)

.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 10, 2017)

they are on aus territory for sure, such as on some North Queensland islands.


----------



## MANNING (Aug 10, 2017)

MANNING said:


> .....I'll find the list again



The link to the list I had, has been taken down? Maybe have something to do with the new way qld wildlife services is running the show? Heaps of new documents I'd never seen before on their site.
I've searched a few times for something new with no luck yet.
might call tomorrow


----------



## Bushfire (Aug 12, 2017)

Both green tree monitors and black tree monitors are legally kept by private keepers in Australia.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 12, 2017)

yes, but on't you need some really hard to get license along with expensive tools for the cages? i'd just move to america if i really wanted them and that was the case then.


----------



## Bushfire (Aug 12, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> yes, but on't you need some really hard to get license along with expensive tools for the cages? i'd just move to america if i really wanted them and that was the case then.



No normal licensing that everyone can get.
Sorry correction to my above post: You cant get black tree monitors here but can get keithhorni.
Your only restrictions will be availability, so few are about atm that if any show up for sale its gonna cost you big time.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 12, 2017)

wait, so they're legal, but not shown on any current licenses? that's....weird. i'd probably one one, but idk how good of a interactive pet they are, from what i know about tree monitors is that they get stressed easy.


----------

